# power steering location???



## veeco3110 (Jan 25, 2006)

just curious where the power steering resovoir is located on a 1998 nissan altima? 

thanks everyone...sorry for the noob question, i drive a 99 buik GSX and my girlfriend drives the nissan. power steering is creaking but i cant seem to find where the thing is. any little suggestions owuld be awesome

thanks everyone

anthony


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

veeco3110 said:


> just curious where the power steering resovoir is located on a 1998 nissan altima?
> 
> thanks everyone...sorry for the noob question, i drive a 99 buik GSX and my girlfriend drives the nissan. power steering is creaking but i cant seem to find where the thing is. any little suggestions owuld be awesome
> 
> ...


look around the passenger side strut tower. its the black reservoir with the leakage coming from the cap.


----------

